#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Μεταφορά χάρτη στο autocad από το google earth

## Mary258

Γεια σας, 
Είμαι προπτυχιακή φοιτήτρια και έχουμε μια εργασια που πρέπει να υπολογίσουμε τα ενεργά αναπτύγματα πελάγους. Πρέπει να μεταφέρουμε την ακτή σε κλίμακα στο autocad  από το google earth , αυτό πως μπορεί να γίνει;

----------


## Xάρης

Θα πρέπει να απευθυνθείς σε έναν ειδήμονα του Autocad.
Αν δεν έχεις βρεις κάποιον, δες ΕΔΩ, μήπως ο δημιουργός του προγράμματος μπορεί να σε κατευθύνει.

----------

